# HANDBAGS



## emily.1298 (Apr 8, 2015)

hi everyone 

can anyone tell me where this bag is from or a similar one? i am looking for a large tote with pockets inside for phone, sunglasses etc.

THANKYOU &lt;3


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 8, 2015)

Welcome to MUT!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> Have to checked Justfab to see if they have similar totes? They usually have a huge selection of bags in styles that are on trend.


----------



## wendysanders (Jun 16, 2015)

It is pretty. Do you know its brand?


----------



## stel (Jun 16, 2015)

You could check asks for lase cut handbags!


----------



## stel (Jun 16, 2015)

Sorry,I meant asos


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 16, 2015)

Vera Bradley has some cute laser cut totes:

http://www.verabradley.com/product/laser-cut-tote/morocco-navy/1003821_201249.uts

There are also apps that allow you to upload a picture and it will tell you who the designer is.  There is one in particular that ALL of the youtubers were promoting last year but its name escapes me.  Google suggests Asap54, Pounce, and Inspo but none of those are the app I'm thinking of.


----------



## LethalLesal (Jun 16, 2015)

Kate Spade had some realllly similar to this last season.  Let me look and see if she has any more this year.  

Yeah, unfortunately the perforated bags were more "the thing" last summer.  =( I loved them, too! 

I found one on Kate's site, but it looks like it's sold out =( 

http://www.katespade.com/cedar-street-perforated-small-harmony/PXRU4941,en_US,pd.html?dwvar_PXRU4941_color=001&amp;dwvar_PXRU4941_size=UNS

There's one of Kate's old bags.  Maybe you could find something like it on eBay?  Just search for perforated tote though, that's what they're called!


----------



## FinLastNY (Nov 23, 2015)

Gals, choose a cruelty free hand bag option... Stella McCartney has a great line.


----------

